# Recommended photography books



## aprotosimaki (Dec 7, 2012)

I am an avid reader and I was just wondering which books you have read that helped you further your understanding of photography, whether from a technical or a compositional angle. 

Myself, I recently discovered John Szarkowski's "The Photographer's Eye" and I have been studying it slowly. This got me to thinking that there must be other great books which I have not yet discovered. I also like Edward Hopper's paintings very much and I saw its application to photography as a higher art form not realizing of course that this is a well trodden road.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 7, 2012)

If you're studying Szarkowski's The Photographer's Eye, you are already demonstrating more discernment than most. 

The Nature of Photographs, by Stephen Shore, is almost a companion or sequel to Szarkowski. Two books by Robert Adams will inspire you: Beauty in Photography and Why People Photograph. Try Szarkowski's Looking at Photographs as well. Then, if you want to challenge yourself, pick up Susan Sontag's On Photography and Roland Barthe's Camera Lucida.

All of these books are short, but contain lifetimes of lessons. Each can be read over and over again and each time you will learn something new. And, not a single one talks about f-stops, ISO, noise, bokeh, crop factor, or any of the other drivel that bogs people down. They are all about vision and understanding this fascinating and addictive craft.


----------



## Zv (Dec 7, 2012)

This is great, I was just thinking I wanted to make up a reading list made up of good Photography books. Thanks!

Unfocused - just bookmarked your blog, will be checking it out in detail over the winter break!


----------



## Lnguyen1203 (Dec 7, 2012)

If you are into birds or wildlife, Authur Morris " Art of Bird Photography II" is a good book. It's available on CD only, but I loaded it on the iPad and its great.


----------



## aprotosimaki (Dec 7, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Then, if you want to challenge yourself, pick up Susan Sontag's On Photography and Roland Barthe's Camera Lucida ...
> 
> Each can be read over and over again and each time you will learn something new. And, not a single one talks about f-stops, ISO, noise, bokeh, crop factor, or any of the other drivel that bogs people down. They are all about vision and understanding this fascinating and addictive craft.



Excellent recommendations. Thank you.


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 7, 2012)

The Tao of Photography


----------



## mbiedermann (Dec 7, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> The Tao of Photography



Which author? There are at least three books on Amazon with that title.

Cheers


----------



## TriGGy (Dec 7, 2012)

Bryan Petersen's Understanding Exposure and Understanding Flash Photography


----------



## codewizpt (Dec 7, 2012)

unfocused said:


> If you're studying Szarkowski's The Photographer's Eye, you are already demonstrating more discernment than most.
> 
> The Nature of Photographs, by Stephen Shore, is almost a companion or sequel to Szarkowski. Two books by Robert Adams will inspire you: Beauty in Photography and Why People Photograph. Try Szarkowski's Looking at Photographs as well. Then, if you want to challenge yourself, pick up Susan Sontag's On Photography and Roland Barthe's Camera Lucida.
> 
> All of these books are short, but contain lifetimes of lessons. Each can be read over and over again and each time you will learn something new. And, not a single one talks about f-stops, ISO, noise, bokeh, crop factor, or any of the other drivel that bogs people down. They are all about vision and understanding this fascinating and addictive craft.



Wonderfull advice!

I would only add that photography books without text " help you further your understanding of photography"!
I go through Martin Parr's books over and over.


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 7, 2012)

mbiedermann said:


> crasher8 said:
> 
> 
> > The Tao of Photography
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/Tao-Photography-Seeing-Beyond/dp/1580081940


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 7, 2012)

Anything by Henry Horenstein


----------



## shutterwideshut (Dec 7, 2012)

aprotosimaki said:


> I am an avid reader and I was just wondering which books you have read that helped you further your understanding of photography, whether from a technical or a compositional angle.
> 
> Myself, I recently discovered John Szarkowski's "The Photographer's Eye" and I have been studying it slowly. This got me to thinking that there must be other great books which I have not yet discovered. I also like Edward Hopper's paintings very much and I saw its application to photography as a higher art form not realizing of course that this is a well trodden road.



There is also a cheaper alternative like e-books which can be found on this site: http://craftandvision.com

Happy reading!


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 7, 2012)

Brilliant advice in here. Looking forward to reading those. I am guessing that Barthes books are quite dense. I have read a few of him, and they are heavy. His book on rhetorics is the toughest I have ever read, and I have read quite a few


----------



## unfocused (Dec 7, 2012)

Zv said:


> This is great, I was just thinking I wanted to make up a reading list made up of good Photography books. Thanks!
> 
> Unfocused - just bookmarked your blog, will be checking it out in detail over the winter break!



Thanks. Now I feel bad that I haven't been keeping the blog up lately. I have probably about a dozen books I want to write about. Between full-time job, hobby photography and life, it's hard to set aside the time, but this will encourage me. 



codewizpt said:


> I would only add that photography books without text " help you further your understanding of photography"!
> I go through Martin Parr's books over and over.



Great point. I was going to suggest to the OP that he look at portfolio books by some of the great photographers. (or go online to Masters of Photography.) Martin Paar is great. Too many photographers start and stop with Ansel Adams and never get beyond that. I think every serious photographer needs to have a working knowledge of Weston, Arbus, Frank, Winogrand, Strand, Cartier-Bresson, Uelsmann, well the list just goes on and on. 



Quasimodo said:


> Brilliant advice in here. Looking forward to reading those. I am guessing that Barthes books are quite dense. I have read a few of him, and they are heavy. His book on rhetorics is the toughest I have ever read, and I have read quite a few



Actually, Barthes' Camera Lucida is a pretty easy read. Although 1) you'll wonder about halfway through what the "f" does this have to do with photography?; 2) it's addictive and you can read it over and over and still get something out of it each time. 

Finally, one additional pitch for Robert Adams. Adams was an English Literature teacher before he became a photographer and his writing on photography is some of the most beautiful and poetic you will ever read.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 7, 2012)

Not quite an "Art" or composition or book about skills, but for anyone having trouble learning how to use any particular camera, I'd recommend any of the books by David Busch. His books are much more interesting and readable than the manual that came with the camera and are full of tricks that add to the use of your particular camera.


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 7, 2012)

I like *Bruce Barnbaum: The Art of Photography* - he tells a lot of technique, but technique is for him a precursor for the _expression_ of your vision of a photograph. Nothing less, nothing more.

It helped me to get focused on the photograph itself and reconditioned me to use cameras just as a tool which is without any value by itself.

(And a good opportunity to refresh my english knowledge by reading the original version!)

My 2ct. - Best, Michael


----------



## GuyF (Dec 7, 2012)

If you are mostly interested in portrait photography (as I am), the following list of books might prove to be very educational.
Sometimes you don't need to read about the technicalities of an image to gain a vast amount. Simply absorbing the image itself will educate you immensely - the pose, the composition, the props used etc. As I look through the many books I own I sometimes wonder if the image is fantastic because it depicts a famous person I like or whether it would still be a great photograph if it were of the man next door. Mostly it would be a great image no matter who it was of - the great photographers can make anyone look remarkable. That's the trick.

Two pieces of advice I'd give anyone doing portraiture:
1. Rarely have the subject smile: it can sometimes look too much like a snapshot.
2. Have them do something with their hands: we are so graphic with our hands when talking that it can change a portrait into a story - "I wonder what was being said?".

Anyway, I highly recommend all of these (get 'em off Amazon or wherever):

1. Vanity Fair Portraits
2. Patrick Demarchelier (self-titled and currently out of print - second-hand on Amazon currently for £300!! Glad I bought my copy a few years ago!)
3. Planton's Republic
4. Taking Aim by Graham Nash
5. Star Trak by Anton Corbijn
6. Degrees by Andy Gotts
7. Portraits by Uli Weber
8. UFO by Albert Watson
9. Jeanloup Seiff (self-titled and published by Taschen)
10. Les Indescretes by Jeanloup Sieff

Assuming all except 2. are still in print and easily available, they offer a lot to the aspiring photographer. Considering what we spend on equipment, a few bucks spent on books will provide years of pleasure. Plus think how much nicer your living room will look with quality books on its shelves.


----------



## aprotosimaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you very much for your responses. 

I should add one book to this list: Vivian Maier: Street Photographer. 

I lit upon this book by accident sitting on a friend's night table. I find it remarkable.

Not sure if I am allowed to link to it but here is the site with some great examples of her work:

http://www.vivianmaier.com/


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 12, 2012)

TriGGy said:


> Bryan Petersen's Understanding Exposure and Understanding Flash Photography



+1000


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 12, 2012)

Not sure what level or type of book you are considering, art, composition, technique, lighting?

Anything by Scott Kelby, Joe McNally, Joel Sartore, Bryan Peterson and Ansel Adams.

However, you might have a great time going to HALF PRICE BOOKS after dinner one night and going over what they have. That's always fun and I've found some gems from as far back as the '70's. One I got that is lots of fun to look at is a large thin book by Mary Ellen Mark and Annie Leibovitz from 1974. It has some great images from that time including a great shot of Canice Bergen shortly after her father passed away.

I've learned a lot from just looking at pictures and trying to see what works in them and makes them interesting and distinctive.

Have fun!


----------



## aprotosimaki (Dec 13, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Not sure what level or type of book you are considering, art, composition, technique, lighting?



I am less interested in technique per se and more interested in composition. In particular, I want to explore the ideas informing high art photography and how the image works on the mind. I just picked up Stephen Shore's book which for me is expansive. Sontag on the other hand I find to be trite but perhaps she just annoys me and I am being unfair.


----------



## tolusina (Dec 26, 2012)

unfocused said:


> If you're studying Szarkowski's The Photographer's Eye, you are already demonstrating more discernment than most.
> 
> The Nature of Photographs, by Stephen Shore, is almost a companion or sequel to Szarkowski. ....
> ..... Then, if you want to challenge yourself, pick up ....... Roland Barthe's Camera Lucida.......
> ...


Thanks!!
Based on these comments, when my daughter asked for my Christmas list, I listed these three, all three arrived on Christmas Eve Day.

I've started with Barthes already, challenging is an understatement, deep and ephemeral all at once. While I'm finding some disagreement with some of his concepts, I am grasping those concepts and find my disagreement with them constitutes growth. 
Unlike with many authors I find disagreement with and so discard them as a load of useless, I quite like how Barthes inspires by challenge. 

My reaction to Barthes is quite unlike my reaction to Ansel (yes, I feel first name with a mentor), with A.A. I'm like 'Yes sir, this is how things should be done'.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Dec 26, 2012)

I found Tony Northrup's How to shoot stunning digital pictures to be a great starter book. It puts into words and examples a lot of useful information that you may already know but arn't exactly sure about. For the kindle price of 10 bucks I consider it money well spent. If you are already an experience photographer then it might be useful for a quick look up of something you have forgotten. In any case, search inside of it on amazon and see what you think. 

http://www.amazon.com/Tony-Northrups-DSLR-Book-Photography/dp/0988263408/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356555255&sr=8-1&keywords=stunning+digital


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Dec 26, 2012)

Magnum Revolution:

Won't teach you a thing technically, and these guys have composition in their blood, just soak it in and be inspired.

The genius of Photography (book and dvd):

Very interesting well assembled charting of the social impact and role of photography. Join some contemporary masters as work. Not a learning book, more an enjoying experience.

The Kodak Encyclopedias (junk or thrift shops, dated in terms of kit used, timeless in terms of technique and quality of illustration)


----------



## jthomson (Dec 26, 2012)

See It: Photographic Composition Using Visual Intensity 
by Ellen Anon

Got this after she spoke at our photography club and really enjoyed it.


----------



## KacperP (Dec 26, 2012)

Everything that comes from Michael Freeman, and for composition basics - his "The Photographer's Eye"

When it comes to quality of lecture, that man is unbeatable.


----------



## papa-razzi (Dec 26, 2012)

Ron Martinsen has reviewed many books and has a list of the ones he recommends.

http://www.ronmartblog.com/2008/05/which-books-should-i-read.html


----------



## shining example (Dec 26, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> The genius of Photography (book and dvd):
> 
> Very interesting well assembled charting of the social impact and role of photography. Join some contemporary masters as work. Not a learning book, more an enjoying experience.



I second this recommendation; the DVD is absolutely brilliant - informative and entertaining. (I have the book too, but haven't yet given it the attention it deserves.)


----------



## Kumakun (Dec 26, 2012)

TriGGy said:


> Bryan Petersen's Understanding Exposure and Understanding Flash Photography



+1 on Understanding Exposure. I haven't read his book on flash photography, but as someone with little formal training in photography I found Understanding Exposure and his "Field Guide" to be very helpful, easy to read, and interesting.


----------



## Fotofanten (Dec 26, 2012)

My recommendation would be Joey L - Photographing shadow and light for the avid portraiture photographers out there.


----------



## jondave (Dec 27, 2012)

+1 on Michael Freeman's books.

The meat of the matter you may want to study is how photographs are taken, critiqued and analyzed. This wholistic view is discussed by David Hurn & Bill Jay's 2 books: 1) On Being a Photographer, and 2) On looking at Photographs. 

A good thing to note on these books is that it's not presented in your typical lecture-type format - what you actually read are them talking to each other on different topics per chapter, very much like an interview-type format with the 2 authors interviewing each other. I found the conversational nature of the presentation makes the book an easier reading considering the subject itself is heavy and typically hard to understand.


----------

